# Asian Palm civet



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey all!

Time to start visiting this part of the forums again!

I'd like to introduce Honda Civet! Travelled 400 miles just to pick him up from a member off here, will not say names unless he requests.

Loving him to bits, classing him as my first son already lol. Hes in my living room in a massive dog cage, he comes out every night for a good run until hes settled in fully and can be trusted not to wee on my carpet :whistling2:
Just need to buy a litter tray thats large enough (my original one was too small and he used it as a perch and did his business down the side) and his food bowl is removed after each meal as do not want old rotton fruit juice lingering about!
anyways here he is, my first born son Honda:

Checking out his new cage:









My eldest and dog greeting fully:









Free roaming eating a Dubai Roach [video]:
View My Video

Im spending my nights palying black ops 2, throwing cock roaches into the air for him to jump and catch, and playing find the meal worm.

Just need to get some perches in as this is HIS house and the cage will be here until he no longer uses it to sleep and stop him nipping when someone approaches him, but guessing he latter is due to new home/smells/people ect. Hes alo more than i expects, he responds to his name and can not wait until i build up a relationship with him so he runs to me ect as at the moment hes still curious to if im a threat or not which is understandable.


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

Update:

Bought him aload of toys, going to adjust some of them a little to make them into feeder balls. Two new anti slip/tip bowls, some puppy training pads, Cat litter tray. 










Any tips of litter training? he seems to use it as a perch and still pooping/weeing right next to it (its a big enough tray now!). I have been putting his droppings in and putting some litter in his wee and then back into the tray. Not allowed him out for the past two nights as he got really aggressive when he discovered my bag of chocolate nibbles that i hid, i could not for the life of me get him back into his cage and when approached he flipped his lid. More pictures to come!

note: i disinfect his cage tray every morning as its covered in wee/poop/fruit skins all blended together, could this be a problem?


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Not got any experience with civets myself, but if he's confined to that cage for days on end he is going to go stir crazy! 
Have a good look round the room for 'naughty' things then let him out but sit and just let him be. Let him come to you. It may take quite some time but he'll get used to you. If you can't get him back in the crate, put his dinner in there and wait. When he's gone in to get it, shut him in for the night. You may need to change the time you feed him but if you can get in the routine of letting him out, then dinner and bed, I'd imagine he'll feel more secure. Personally I'd do this twice a day if possible (you might need to get up really early though lol), otherwise you're talking 20+ hours confined in that space.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

5plusmany said:


> Not got any experience with civets myself, but if he's confined to that cage for days on end he is going to go stir crazy!
> Have a good look round the room for 'naughty' things then let him out but sit and just let him be. Let him come to you. It may take quite some time but he'll get used to you. If you can't get him back in the crate, put his dinner in there and wait. When he's gone in to get it, shut him in for the night. You may need to change the time you feed him but if you can get in the routine of letting him out, then dinner and bed, I'd imagine he'll feel more secure. Personally I'd do this twice a day if possible (you might need to get up really early though lol), otherwise you're talking 20+ hours confined in that space.


Sound advice, I reckon. Was going to say it's an awfully tiny cage to be stuck in for long periods of time, especially for such an active animal.

Also, exotics do tend to get protective over things they want.....best to make a big effort to lock away all the things you don't want him to play with/eat.


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

we have asian palm civets at college. There preferred litter tray is always their water bowl! They do this as they would in the wild to mask their smell? correct me if i'm wrong. Carry on what your doing with the litter training, it may take time but will get there in the end.


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

He would need climbing branches and a much bigger cage,lots of hanging toys,i would also say leave well alone and let him settle.Try putting newspaper on bottom of cage to soak up any liquids.They do seem to go mental for chocolate,so keep well away.


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks guys, my original plan was to have him out every night until hes used to me, then he can have 24 hour access to the room; but he has the offer of a open door for hours to come out, i open his door call him a few times but he sat and just gave me evils lol. I do agree with the cage size, but he is tiny compared to it and he is confined for approx 4 hours in 24 hours and the other hours he gets the option to come out. Branches are to come, I'm off to the woods in the next few days with the dog and going to weak bleach stripped branches to make more use of the height. The cage on top of his, was his original hideout/bed from previous owner, he has the option to come out at will but since still settling he tends not to come out of his cage till about midnight, but wakes up about 7 for food/toilet. I do have some news paper, but tonight its been changed to puppy toilet sheets for his toilet area on top of newspaper to see if that helps. i will get a up to date picture tomorrow

Edit: sorry i mean the doors locked for around 4 hours a day, all other times its wide open, he sleeps in his cage all day (door open) but has the option to come out every night


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

animalsbeebee said:


> *He would need climbing branches and a much bigger cage,lots of hanging toys*,i would also say leave well alone and let him settle.Try putting newspaper on bottom of cage to soak up any liquids.They do seem to go mental for chocolate,so keep well away.


Agree. Assuming you are not going to stay up all night for the rest of 'Honda's life, he will need somewhere safe to exercise while your sleeping.
Also, don't male civets scent-mark quite a lot? If this is the case then your litter training will be a bit pointless :lol2: but I may be getting confused here, I'm sure someone else can advise you!


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

yes they scent anywere they rub and it stinks thats why we keep
them in large outdoor enclosures so they can constantly run and jump about


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

We have several asian palm civets and have found they only give off a musky smell when frightened or mating,otherwise no smell.


----------

